# HONG KONG | Grand Victoria | 100m | 27-25 fl x 11 | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* GRAND VICTORIA's Price List May Unfold Tmr Quickest; Showrooms To Open to Public at Weekend * 
AAStocks 
Mar 3, 2021

GRAND VICTORIA Phase I, a residential project located at Lai Ying Street in Southwest Kowloon and co-developed by Wheelock Properties, SINO LAND and SEA HOLDINGS, has its four showrooms opened for the first time for media visit.

The showrooms and exhibitions are foreseen to be open to the public as quick as this weekend. Ricky Wong, Managing Director of WPL, said prices may be announced in a day or two, projecting to launch no less than 20% of flats in first batch (at least 105 flats).

More : GRAND VICTORIA's Price List May Unfold Tmr Quickest; Showrooms To Open to Public at Weekend

_Construction site on the right : 










Under construction in the yellow on the left :









_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Grand Victoria*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> * GRAND VICTORIA's Price List May Unfold Tmr Quickest; Showrooms To Open to Public at Weekend *
> AAStocks
> Mar 3, 2021
> 
> ...


* Covid, recession fail to deter luxury buyers *
The Standard _Excerpt_
March 23, 2021

Hong Kong's luxury property market is thriving despite growing concerns of a fifth wave of Covid-19 infections and the worst recession in the SAR in years.

A 2,189-sq-ft duplex flat at Grand Victoria phase one in West Kowloon sold for HK$117.87 million, or HK$53,850 per square foot, hitting a new high at the estate. The property in Cheung Sha Wan is being developed by Wheelock Properties, Sino Land (0083), K Wah International (0173), Shimao (0813) and SEA Holdings (0251).

More : Covid, recession fail to deter luxury buyers


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> * Covid, recession fail to deter luxury buyers *
> The Standard _Excerpt_
> March 23, 2021
> 
> ...


*Grand Victoria*
5/17


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Located on reclaimed land near Nam Cheong station at 6 & 8 Lai Ying Street, the site is by the seafront with skyline views but there are sewage treatment works and shipyards nearby, and public housing across the street.










Phase 1 Tower 1 - 25 stories
Phase 1 Tower 2 - 27 stories
Phase 1 Tower 3 - 27 stories
Phase 1 Tower 5 - 26 stories
Phase 3 Tower 1 - 29 stories
Phase 3 Tower 2 - 29 stories
Phase 2 details not yet released

While exact building heights have not been released as part of the sales brochure, the site's maximum height is set at 100m.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is the sales pitch video with renderings :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Translation : 304 units at the Grand Victoria have been sold since launch, or almost 80% of the development, resulting in a cash flow of HKD $4.38 billion. The 5th price list was launched on the 7th for 65 units, mainly in Towers 2, 3B, and 5 with sizes ranging from 448-789 square feet. The average price per square foot is $26,552, hence the units would cost from $10.75 to $21.63 million.

* 西南九龍維港滙I累售304伙　周日開賣143戶 *
東方日報 _Excerpt_
July 7, 2021

新盤加推動態積極。由信和置業(00083)及會德豐地產等5大發展商合作的西南九龍維港滙I，推出至今累積售出304伙，佔已推出單位近8成，套現近43.8億港元。

為回應市場需求，該盤今日(7日)加推5號價單，涉及65伙，單位主要集中於第2、3B及5座，實用面積由448至789方呎，折實平均呎價26,552元，折實售價由1,075.11萬至2,163.68萬元，折實呎價由23,398至30,608元，整批單位折實市值約8.75億元。

More : 西南九龍維港滙I累售304伙　周日開賣143戶


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New home sales hotter than July *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 12, 2021

Hong Kong property developers sold nearly 800 new homes in the first 10 days of July, though second-hand transactions declined as sellers raised their asking prices.

...

Still in the primary market, Wheelock Properties and Sino Land (0083) sold 11 flats at Grand Victoria phase one in West Kowloon yesterday for HK$182 million.

The developers have launched 143 flats at the project, including 34 units which will be sold by tender.

More : https://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news/section/2/231978/New-home-sales-hotter-than-July


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More drone footage of the site :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* How Hong Kong’s iconic Victoria Harbour has inspired design of Grand Victoria – city’s luxury harbourfront residential development *
July 16, 2021
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ (Sponsored Article)

Finding a spacious luxury property offering uninterrupted sea views is not always easy in Hong Kong’s high-density environment.

However, Grand Victoria, a new, high-end waterfront residential development in South West Kowloon, provides just that solution by offering views of the city’s iconic Victoria Harbour from each one of its waterfront-facing 1,437 studio, two-, three and four-bedroom flats.

The project on the West Kowloon waterfront, which is expected to be completed in 2023, is being carried out by five leading developers, Sino Land, Wheelock Properties, K. Wah International, Shimao Property and SEA Group, while the exterior and interior designs – inspired by the city’s iconic harbour setting – have been created by four internationally renowned award-winning architectural and design companies.

The towers’ sleek, rolling glass facade has been created by Arquitectonica, with Rottet Studio designing the inside of the five-storey twin clubhouse, and Champalimaud Design devising the interiors of the Director’s Villa, the grand function room in the development’s ground-floor clubhouse. Hirsch Bedner Associates has designed the lobbies and interiors of the flats.

“We envisaged the towers as the literal ocean, a rolling expanse of water across the site,” says Bernardo Fort-Brescia, founder of Arquitectonica. “The podium is realised as the coastal shoreline, a series of pebbles scattered from the sea floor.”

More : Victoria Harbour inspires design of Hong Kong’s Grand Victoria development


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong’s real estate buyers give the cold shoulder to leftover flats as they reserve their fire power for new launches *
24 July 2021
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Hong Kong’s real estate buyers mostly ignored a weekend sale of leftover apartments at four residential projects, as they await newer offerings to come on to the market.

Investors bought 30 of the combined 191 flats on offer at Seaside Sonata and Grand Victoria III in Cheung Sha Wan, as well as Aquila. Square Mile and Cetus. Square Mile in Tai Kok Tsui, representing 16 per cent of the total on offer this weekend.

...

Grand Victoria III, built by a consortium led by Sino Land and located about 20 minutes walk from the Nam Cheong subway station, was on offer at a price point that’s 10 per cent higher than the previous sale in March, or HK$27,060 per square foot after discounts.

More : Hong Kong’s weekend sales receive tepid response on leftover flats


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/23


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28

Tai Mo Shan by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More drone footage :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/17


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/18


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/8

HK-6127 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/6


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what huge amount of fabrics covering the building under construction


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Zaz965 said:


> what huge amount of fabrics covering the building under construction


For new construction, they are covered by a bamboo scaffolding with coloured fabric on top. Some developers have gone a bit more creative lately with different colour patterns.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shimao sells its stake in the Grand Victoria project as per this 17 December announcement :



http://www.shimaogroup.hk/Upload/DownloadFile/vVYtM8sgIZ41



_The Board announces that on 17 December 2021, the Vendor (an indirect whollyowned subsidiary of the Company) entered into the Sale and Purchase Agreement with the Purchasers, pursuant to which the Vendor agreed to sell and the Purchasers agreed to purchase the Sale Shares and the Sale Loans at the aggregate consideration of HK$2,086,348,056.

Upon Completion, the Company will cease to have any interest in the Target Companies. The Target Companies are special purpose vehicles established for the purpose of owning, developing, financing, marketing and managing the property development project in South West Kowloon known as “Grand Victoria (維港滙)”._


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/21


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/25


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/4


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/8


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/18

Hong Kong-6502 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/18


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/4


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/6

M+ by cesar harada, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/27

Blue night by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/26

DSC04135 by nickson555_2.0, on Flickr


----------

